# What is the best way to place a reptile heating pad for brooder? Advice Please :)



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

The heat lamp had me to scared and my heating pad is about done so what is the best set up for the zoo med reptile heating pad on the bottom side? Also I got a screen cover for top should I cover the top with a blanket to keep warm and would additional heat be needed any suggestions and what temperature does the brooder need to be at?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you have a thermometer? This would help you monitor the temp. Put the heating pad so the cage only sits on half the pad, leave the other half of the cage without the heating pad. This way if the chicks get too hot they can escape from the heat. A screen is OK, if you do cover it, only cover half the cage (I would think on the heating pad side.) You need the thermometer so you can make sure the heating pad is warm enough.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Do you have a thermometer? This would help you monitor the temp. Put the heating pad so the cage only sits on half the pad, leave the other half of the cage without the heating pad. This way if the chicks get too hot they can escape from the heat. A screen is OK, if you do cover it, only cover half the cage (I would think on the heating pad side.) You need the thermometer so you can make sure the heating pad is warm enough.


Yes it stands up and reads the temperature and humidity


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone have what the temperture should be for the brooder also?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so the brooder is covered with a blanket a small bowl with a sponge for humidity (was 37 when I turned on the reptile heat pad it's now at 55) temp started at 74 it's gone up to only 2 degree in an hour so I'm wondering if a normal heating pad would be better any suggestions? Thanks everyone


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think the temp needs to be in the 90's at least for the first week or so of life.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I think the temp needs to be in the 90's at least for the first week or so of life.


Yes I read that so I'm going home now to check the temps


----------



## golfextremely (9 mo ago)

angelmommy24 said:


> The heat lamp had me to scared and my heating pad is about done so what is the best set up for the zoo med reptile heating pad on the bottom site? Also I got a screen cover for top should I cover the top with a blanket to keep warm and would additional heat be needed any suggestions and what temperature does the brooder need to be at?


I had recently read in another post that heat pads are bad for adult snakes. If this is true. Why are they bad?


----------

